# kein cdrom device [solved]

## Simonheld

hallo, 

ich hab gentoo vor nicht allzu langer Zeit neu installiert. Jetzt muss ich feststellen, dass keinerlei CD-ROM device zu finden ist. Kein /dev/cdrom kein /dev/sr0 oder sonst was. 

Hab CDs schon ewig nicht mehr gebraucht, deshalb fällt es mir erst jetzt auf.

Kann dass sein, dass bei einer Standart gentoo Installation so was Essentielles und (meiner Auffassung nach) Triviales wie ein CD-Rom Laufwerk nicht unterstützt wird ?

Was is da los? Was mache ich falsch?

```

Balrog simon # lspci                     

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD780 Northbridge only dual slot PCI-e_GFX and HT1 K8 part

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0ca3 (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403

04:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

Balrog simon # 

```

Last edited by Simonheld on Sun Feb 26, 2012 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Was sagt dmesg? Vermutlich hast du einfach vergessen, den Treiber für CD-ROM-Laufwerke im Kernel zu aktivieren:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y
```

----------

## Simonheld

```

Balrog linux # cat .config|grep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

Balrog linux #

```

----------

## Simonheld

dmesg gibt recht viel aus, deshalb:

```

Balrog linux # dmesg|grep dev

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@100

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@100

[    0.171086] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.180236] pci 0000:04:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    0.189730] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.190238] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.206707] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.206779] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.206835] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.206883] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.206933] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.207032] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.207339] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.209871] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.210327] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.210402] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

[    0.210969] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.211175] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.252702] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.252777] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.412053] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.800793] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.801102] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.845739] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.852148] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.852150] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.852248] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.852768] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.860148] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.860150] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.860247] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.860762] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.916097] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.916098] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.916196] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.916718] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.972093] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    0.972094] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.972192] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.972713] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    1.028094] usb usb5: udev 1, busnum 5, minor = 512

[    1.028095] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.028194] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.028713] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    1.084093] usb usb6: udev 1, busnum 6, minor = 640

[    1.084095] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.084193] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.084707] usb usb6: usb_probe_device

[    1.140100] usb usb7: udev 1, busnum 7, minor = 768

[    1.140102] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.140200] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.140719] usb usb7: usb_probe_device

[    1.142474] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.143368] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.21.0-ioctl (2011-07-06) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.165031] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    1.308031] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[    1.423491] usb 2-1: udev 2, busnum 2, minor = 129

[    1.423492] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=1003

[    1.423591] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.425208] usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

[    1.481514] ALSA device list:

[    1.629174] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.629580] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    1.642027] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[    1.655276] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    1.790108] usb 4-1: udev 2, busnum 4, minor = 385

[    1.790110] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0a0c

[    1.790208] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.790565] usb 4-1: usb_probe_device

[    1.800248] input: Logitech Logitech USB Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.3/input/input3

[    1.863977] udevadm used greatest stack depth: 4304 bytes left

[    1.886171] udevd[1158]: starting version 171

[    2.017026] usb 4-2: new low speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd

[    2.094707] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    2.158140] usb 4-2: udev 3, busnum 4, minor = 386

[    2.158142] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c025

[    2.158144] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.158196] usb 4-2: usb_probe_device

[    2.166266] inp

```

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein 

```
dmesg| grep CD-ROM -C4
```

und hast du überhaupt den passenden Treiber für den Controller, an dem das CD-Rom Laufwerk angeschlossen ist, im kernel aktiviert?

----------

## Simonheld

```

Balrog linux # dmesg| grep CD-ROM -C4

Balrog linux # 

```

Tja welcher treiber wäre das dann?

Ok. Was ich noch gefunden habe:

```

Balrog linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep CDROM

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

Balrog linux #

```

----------

## franzf

Hängt das Laufwerk am IDE-Port (also NICHT SATA)? Dann brauchst du noch PATA-Support im Kernel.

Device Drivers -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers -> deinen PATA-Treiber aussuchen 

"AMD/NVidia PATA" support hört sich nicht schlecht an (kann ich aber nicht 100%ig versprechen).

----------

## Simonheld

```

Balrog linux # cat .config|grep PATA

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

Balrog linux # 

```

----------

## Simonheld

ok explizit:

Ja, DVD-Laufwerk is IDE und AMD/NVidia PATA Support ist im Kernel aktiviert.

----------

## franzf

SOOOOOOOOO  :Very Happy: 

Du brauchst wohl doch den PATA_ATIIXP.

So was kannst du per livecd schauen:

lspci -k zeigt den verwendeten Treiber, hier hab ich das für deinen controller gefunden.

----------

## Simonheld

Sehr gut,

dann probier ich des mal aus und verbinde es mit dem letzten kernel-update des ich vor mir hin geschoben hatte  :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank, Ergebnis kommt bald ....

----------

## Simonheld

ok, das hat funktioniert ! Vielen Dank!

----------

